# Random Re-boot Poll



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Do all 921's re-boot on their own with the same frequency, or are some units more prone to random re-boots than others?
Please vote based upon how often you have either x screen re-boots while viewing, blue or amber light on after unit has been off, or split recordings in your DVR list. (that indicate a re-boot occured during a timer recording).


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

not quite everyday but every other day. It has only interrupted 3 recording of at least 100 so far.
FREAK!


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I would love to vote, but I don't know how often it reboots.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I voted more than once per week, but I'm not sure of the total because I think that a reboot may occur during the day when I'm at work?


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

lujan said:


> I voted more than once per week, but I'm not sure of the total because I think that a reboot may occur during the day when I'm at work?


Check your 921 when you get home from work. If the blue or amber light is on while the unit is still off, then it re-booted during the day.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I disagree that the blue light means reboot. Also, this poll is really skewed as people by their own admission are voting based on presumptions. In other words they have no idea how many times their unit repoots so they are assuming it is rebooting. 

A better poll would ask how many they know about for sure and how many they suspect.

I voted never, as mine has never rebooted itself since L146. I caused one reboot (yes it should not have rebooted, but I know I caused it), but your poll asks for occasions when it reboots itself. Either way mine is so close to zero that is the better answer.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

sleepy hollow said:


> I disagree that the blue light means reboot. Also, this poll is really skewed as people by their own admission are voting based on presumptions. In other words they have no idea how many times their unit repoots so they are assuming it is rebooting.
> 
> A better poll would ask how many they know about for sure and how many they suspect.
> 
> I voted never, as mine has never rebooted itself since L146. I caused one reboot (yes it should not have rebooted, but I know I caused it), but your poll asks for occasions when it reboots itself. Either way mine is so close to zero that is the better answer.


Take a look at the blue light / re-boot thread. If you've never seen the x screen, or gotten split recordings, or seen the blue light on with the unit off - which you can verify is a re-boot by checking to see that your pip screen placement has been reset, then you should vote "never". I wanted to know if some units re-boot more than others, just as in a group of the same windows computers, some crash frequently while others do not. This would indicate that a harware problem might exist, and not just a software problem.

If the unit could display a boot count and boot log, then we could all know for sure.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Mine appears to be re-booting more often as the hard drive fills and I record more and more stuff. But it no longer seems to re-boot while changing channels or using the remote - whatever that problem was it has been fixed by one of the recent downloads.

Makes sense that the bug is exacerbated by higher hard drive capacity utilization, more time spent recording, or both.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

There doesn't seem to be any repeatable event that triggers it. Sometimes I just see a split recording (much better than the old Dishplayer that used to choke and didn't restart the recording), other times I'm watching a prerecorded show and it locks up (sometimes with a grey screen with an "X" sometimes the picture just freezes and the remote commands can't get the unit to recover).

I get about 2-3 a week, but nothing too annoying. I go and watch something I recorded on DiscoveryHD and the discomfort passes..........


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> Mine appears to be re-booting more often as the hard drive fills and I record more and more stuff.


No problem like that here, and my drive is at least 95% full.


----------

